# بعض أنواع المحركات



## شفق الصباح (13 يناير 2009)

المحرك من الأجزاء الرئيسية في الطائرة وهو لتأمين قوة دفع للطائرة (لسحب الهواء ودفعه للخلف بقوة لتتقدم الطائرة للأمام ) 

وهو على نوعين، فإما أن يكون المحرك: 

1- محرك مكبسي (Piston Engine) : (محرك احتراق داخلي كالموجود في السيارات) 
يقوم بإدارة المروحة (Propeller) في مقدمة الطائرة أو عدة مراوح على الأجنحة(وهي 
كالمراوح المنزلية تدفع الهواء إلى الأمام , لكن في الطائرة فهي تسحب الهواء 
وتدفعه إلى الخلف بقوة لتتقدم الطائرة للأمام ) . 

يقول *الدكتور أحمد القرني *في شرحه لهذا الدرس:

Thrust is the name of the force that moves a plane forward, or gives it propulsion. The engines of an airplane create propulsion. There are two main kinds of airplane engines: piston and turbine.
A piston engine is an internal combustion engine that burns fuel inside a cylinder to make a piston move up and down. A crankshaft turns this up and down motion into a spinning motion. Cars use this motion to turn their wheels, but planes use this to turn a propeller​وفيما يلي رسم توضيحي لهذا النوع من المحركات:








2-المحرك التوربيني ( Turbine-engine) و هو على شكلين، فإما أن تستخدم طاقة الدوران في إدارة مراوح الطائرة مثل المحركات المكبسية ، و إما أن يتم استخدام قوة نفث كمية من الهواء الحار للخلف لدفع الطائرة (هنا لا حاجة إلى وجود المراوح). 






كل أنواع المحركات التوربينية أو النفاثة تعمل بنفس المبدأ إذ يمتص المحرك النفاث الهواء من المقدمة بواسطة المروحة و يضغطه عن طريق سحبه في سلسلة من المراوح ذات الشفرات الصغيرة والمتصلة بعمود إدارة shaft و من ثم يخلط بالوقود , و يشعل مزيج الهواء والوقود بواسطة شرارة كهربائية و ينفجر المزيج بقوة وتتمدد الغازات المحترقة و تتجه نحو التوربين وهو عدة مراوح تدور وبدورانها تحرك المراوح التي في المقدمة عن طريق العمود المربوطة به , والغازات تتجه بقوة بعدئذ إلى المؤخرة عبر فوهات العادم، هذه القوة المتجهة للخلف تدفع المحرك النفاث و الطائرة للأمام. الصورة أسفل توضح كيفية تدفق الهواء من خلال المحرك فبعض الهواء يدخل قلب المحرك وبعضه يتدفق حوله لعملية خفض صوت المحرك ومن ثم يخلط مع الهواء الحار لزيادة قوة الدفع. 






بناء على ما سبق يمكن تقسيم المحرك التقليدي إلى: ( المروحة Fan) - (الضاغطCompressor )- (غرفة الإحتراقCombustor) - )عنفة أو توربينTurbine ) – (مخرج أو عادم Exhaust nozzle ) ووظائفها كالتالي : 




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 614x158 .





مدخل الهواء أو المروحة : لسحب الهواء و إدخاله للمحرك وزيادة سرعته وتوجيهه للضاغط . 
الضاغط : وهو عبارة عن مراوح عدة ذات شفرات صغيرة تكون متسلسة خلف بعضها وهي 
لضغط الهواء عن طريق عصره في مناطق صغيرة وبعد إرتفاع ضغط الهواء يدخل على غرفة الإحتراق. غرفة الإحتراق : عند دخول الهواء لها يتعرض لرش من الوقود عن طريق أنابيب صغيرة ومن ثم يتعرض للشرر من عدة قوابس تكون موزعة بشكل دائري و بدرجة حرارة تصل أحياناً إلى 2700 درجة يتمدد الهواء بهذه الحرارة العالية ويندفع للتوربين. 
التوربين : بدورانه تدور الضواغط و المروحة فهو موصول بها عن طريق عمود الإدارة ليساعد في إدارتها و له عدة خدمات ومن خدماته أنه يمد نظام التكييف بالهواء المضغوط وكذلك يدير تروس إضافية ملتصقة بالمحرك من الخارج وتخدم هذه التروس الإضافيه مولدات الكهرباء بالطائرة ومضخات عدة. 
العادم : وهو المكان الذي تخرج منه قوة الدفع Thrust ومنه يتم إخراج الهواء الساخن والمندفع للخلف ومزجه بالهواء البارد القادم من حول المحرك . 

منقول من منتدى هندسة الطيران والفضاء​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## مراد الدرديرى (14 يناير 2009)

موضوعك ممتاز
ملف عن المحرك المكبس Piston Engine
All Engineering Topics:: The Piston Engine and its main Parts


----------



## virtualknight (16 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على شرحك الوافي


----------

